

How to sort through job applicants - make them write. - baran
http://blog.healthfinch.com/how-to-sort-through-job-applicants-make-them

======
SageRaven
A bit of a weak blog post, but I found this interesting:

"No quality applicants from Craigslist - Even if they were qualified, every
email came off as spam. Needless to say they did not receive a response."

Eh, what? Care to _explain_ what made the inquiries spam-like? I've been
responding to a select few CL job postings for part-time and/or telecommuting
gigs, trying to drum up a little extra work. I know it's par for the course in
this economic climate, but I'm getting virtually zero responses back. If
you're gonna request an email response, at least have the damned courtesy to
send a response (even an auto-responder would suffice), so I at least know my
message didn't get eaten somewhere along the way.

And speaking of methods used to weed out applicants... there was one shop that
gave me a login/password to some testing site, and I took this online
evaluation that was some bizarre hybrid of a Mensa exam, the SAT, and a Myers-
Briggs personality evaluation. I was like, WTF?!?

Still, it's a little disheartening. I don't know if my resume sucks or there
are a bunch of _really_ high caliber people pounding the pavement these days,
but sometimes I feel like a total schmuck. I acknowledge that there's the non-
zero probability of me being a total moron and nobody's been honest enough to
clue me in, but I'd like to think I'm pretty damned qualified some at least
_some_ of the jobs I'm inquiring about.

